
An Actor Lost in the Background - prismatic
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/an-actor-lost-in-the-background/
======
T3OU-736
Sadly impossible to see on mobile. The overlay which pops up has a close
button in the upper-right, but inaccessible in portrait or landscape view,
both with the HN's built-in browser and mobile FireFox.

~~~
namibj
Tapping outside the popup worked for me.

